# Are back drag blades worth it?



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Since I do 90% residential and most of them are blacktop, I was looking into a back drag edge for my plow. I have a chain lift meyers so absolutely no down pressure and I wonderd how good these edges do. Any input is welcome.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Why not look into a back blade? Back in pull out, and your done.


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Quality SR;1042267 said:


> Why not look into a back blade? Back in pull out, and your done.


I'm in the same boat. A back blade would get destroyed with the tight quarters we deal with. My problem is finding one that fits an X-Blade.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Quality SR;1042267 said:


> Why not look into a back blade? Back in pull out, and your done.


I wish I could afford that. It really doesnt fit into my business plan or budget for the next few years. I am looking at the back drag edge because they are only about $200.00 and if they work they can be a big time saver. Thanks


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

They work excellent if fabricated properly. If you do a lot of residential, once you get one, you will wonder how you got by without it.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

MnDLawn;1042413 said:


> I'm in the same boat. A back blade would get destroyed with the tight quarters we deal with. My problem is finding one that fits an X-Blade.


How would they get destroyed? I would think it would be much easier and safer to clear a driveway backing in and pulling out. Rather then driving in a backing out. 
Do a search of a member name GrnMtn. He made a back drag edge for his fisher that is on a hinge. He posted pictures of it as well, seemed to work good.



born2farm;1042414 said:


> I wish I could afford that. It really doesn't fit into my business plan or budget for the next few years. I am looking at the back drag edge because they are only about $200.00 and if they work they can be a big time saver. Thanks


You can find them for pretty cheap used. I am sure you can make that money back in one season.



Chris-R;1042416 said:


> They work excellent if fabricated properly. If you do a lot of residential, once you get one, you will wonder how you got by without it.


Ditto..


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Trust me I would love to have a back blade but it will not happen this year...end of story.

Does anyone have any feedback on a blade like this.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

born2farm;1042422 said:


> Trust me I would love to have a back blade but it will not happen this year...end of story.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on a blade like this.


Do a search on Grn Mtn. I think his edge scrapes better then the one you posted. He has a Fisher blade.
Here is the link: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32392


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

bump...any more feedback on the edge pictured?


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

any opinions?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If that back blade is hinged it will work great, if not then it is no good. There are far easier ways of making one then that. The main concern is to make sure it has a good attack angle and will move if you hit something going forward.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

cet;1044176 said:


> If that back blade is hinged it will work great, if not then it is no good. There are far easier ways of making one then that. The main concern is to make sure it has a good attack angle and will move if you hit something going forward.


The one in the link that i posted is on a hinge. I would think this is the better way to go also.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Does anyone know of any factory option ones with a hinge. I agree the hinge would be better...just not sure if I trust my fab skills enough to build something that would with stand that much abuse....I guess though why would I need one that is hinged, if I hit something going forward the blade will trip anyways. Just getting ideas....thanks again guys.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

born2farm;1044237 said:


> Does anyone know of any factory option ones with a hinge. I agree the hinge would be better...just not sure if I trust my fab skills enough to build something that would with stand that much abuse....I guess though why would I need one that is hinged, if I hit something going forward the blade will trip anyways. Just getting ideas....thanks again guys.


I dont think there is anything like that factory made. Take the picture to a local welder and see what he can fab up. When pushing forward the hinged edge will just float behind the blade. So i dont think it will have any problem tripping. Give it a shot, you have all summer to try it out.


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

My dad used to have a f350 with an 8 foot western plow on it to do a large parking lot and two houses. It was night and day after he put a back drag blade on it, every time he put it into reverse the back darg blade would catch and lift the whole plow up two to three inches and with all that weight and attack angle it would clean to the black top every time, including hard packed snow. Unbelieveable difference it made. Well worth the money if your doing any back draging.


----------



## olie (Jun 1, 2010)

born2farm;1042256 said:


> Since I do 90% residential and most of them are blacktop, I was looking into a back drag edge for my plow. I have a chain lift meyers so absolutely no down pressure and I wonderd how good these edges do. Any input is welcome.


I have 1 that I bought a few years ago and the guys never use it, its much faster using our loaders for driveways. I will have mine up for sale in a few months.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

olie;1046739 said:


> I have 1 that I bought a few years ago and the guys never use it, its much faster using our loaders for driveways. I will have mine up for sale in a few months.


Let me know when you get ready to get rid of it!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Had one. Not hinged, one word describes it.... junk


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

The hinged are the only way to go.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I have one thats made by the same people that that pic is from. backdragblades.com It is not hinged and you have to put on a new cutting edge in order for them to wear even. I did a ton of residential last season and this thing saved me a lot of time I loved it well worth the money would suggest it to anyone.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

I know a guy who was in the same boat. he could not afford a back blade and installed a back drag edge on his western. he loved it....2 years later he got a back blade and is even happier. good luck


----------



## plowguyed (7 d ago)

born2farm said:


> Trust me I would love to have a back blade but it will not happen this year...end of story.
> 
> Does anyone have any feedback on a blade like this.
> 
> View attachment 77362


These are great, just be careful. you can easily get enough snow between the plow and the truck that you won't be able to move.


----------

